# Sugar gliders in Scotland?



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

hey everyone! i was just wonderin if anyone breeds sugar gliders in scotland? iv been thinking about getting a pair for a while now and have been doing some research on them, but id like to do alot more research on them before i do buy, and hopefully at the start of next year id be able to! so this is a post just to see if there is anyone breeding them in scotland and that i may be able to buy from next year?

thanks!

laurax


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

Sugar Glider Forums - Index

Go there, lists loads of breeders all over the country and can tell you lots more things about enclosures and the diet.


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

hey thanks! iv been on there and registered but i cant log in because i havent received the activation email its keeps coming up sayin theres an error


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a lady on here called scotshop who breeds suggies.

What name have you registered with on sugar glider forums? I can manually activate your account for you


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

east coast exotics in aberdeen if you look up there webpage they have a phone number and addresse


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

its under laurax. it would be great if u could do that for me!


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

this is the link to jodie (eastcoast/scotshop) in aberdeen Home


----------

